# Special Purdys



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Anybody know whats special about these brushes?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

They are not made in China?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sold only at SW.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not giving any hints


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

They can dance?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

All my brushes dance:whistling2:


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

ss ferrell?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> All my brushes dance:whistling2:


Tango?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought all Purdys were special. Special just like our good friend TimHag. :laughing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know, but for how new they appear, they look old - well kept, but old


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

They are much cleaner than mine?

JTP


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

One is wider than the other. One has red ink one has black. They are both yours. I give up!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

They were once used by the new US President.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Brent is pretty close. They have chrome ferrules. I'm not certain when Purdy switched to stainless steel but I think it was about '94. The black china I bought new in Georgia in probably 1989 or '90. The nylox is just as old. I would like to find some info on the handle where it says 68. IIRC each new generation of brush had a higher number (58,68,78 and so on) until they switched to SS.
You can see the reflection from my camera in this pic.
Do we have a Purdy rep member?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I was pretty sure that was it, but not seeing the others in person thought I could be wrong.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't think even my new unused brushes look as clean as them though and I'm pretty anal about keeping my things clean. :laughing:


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Go to your KM store and get the # of the local ID rep for Purdy. I used to know who it was, but can't recall now. Or call 800-547-0780 (corp offices) and ask for customer service. You may just get lucky and talk to one of the product guys that has been around for a millenium. Nice post!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

They are retired. I keep my brushes impeccable as well. Cleaned, spun, and combed daily.
Also, see the snap on the brush cover?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

HEY ! What about me - I said they was old ? Don't I get at least a lump of coal ? 

Bruce Schneider, End User Marketing Manager and Training Coordinator, from Purdy (met him at the recent NEC PDCA convention in Northamton MA) is a user here (Paint Doctor), but I'm not sure he visits that frequently. He knows a LOT about the production of Purdy brushes.

I will send him an email with a link to this thread and ask him to weigh in.

-Bill


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PWG just reminded me that at some point in time, some Purdy brushes had what looked like copper ferrules. A light went off in the old brain pan and I thought I had some.

Sure enough. These are two XL-PIP's, Nylox Polyester. Oval. They were bought in '89. The 3 1/2 incher has a number that I can read - it says 88. So the idea that the number is a date, shows some validity.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> PWG just reminded me that at some point in time, some Purdy brushes had what looked like copper ferrules.


The XL Series brushes still do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I got some unused 3" xl swans in my garage with stainless ferruls. I never really thought about how old they are.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JNLP said:


> The XL Series brushes still do. :thumbsup:


thanks JNLP, 

YUP, I just checked some stashed XL-Glides and XL-Bows and they are also coppered ferrules (I can't believe how many new-in-sleeve brushes I have in that stash :thumbup: )


OH, and BTW, this is the auto response from Bruce, 
"I will be out of the office starting 12/02/2008 and will not return until 12/08/2008."


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Can it do this


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> I will send him an email with a link to this thread and ask him to weigh in.


Great! I would like to know if my history is correct.
XL's are nice brushes. 3" Swan is my weapon of choice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

here's a snippet from the Purdy website about the XL series:




> Ferrule:	Round Edge, Square Edge, Semi-Oval (all Brushed Copper); Leather Bound – Galvanized Steel – Solid Center


All the other brush ferrules are "all Stainless Steel"


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I think they went to stainless to satisfy the "just drop it in a bucket of water" crowd.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bender said:


> I think they went to stainless to satisfy the "just drop it in a bucket of water" crowd.


According to the Purdy site, all XL's are now copper. Except the 
XL - Shawnee Stucco™ which is leather bound.

At least that's what I understand from these pages:

http://www.purdycorp.com/catalog/brushes/list/12/0

http://www.purdycorp.com/catalog/brushes/list/12/10


but what do I know, I'm just a prima donna paperhanger


----------



## paintdoctor (Dec 3, 2008)

*Purdy brushes*



daArch said:


> HEY ! What about me - I said they was old ? Don't I get at least a lump of coal ?
> 
> Bruce Schneider, End User Marketing Manager and Training Coordinator, from Purdy (met him at the recent NEC PDCA convention in Northamton MA) is a user here (Paint Doctor), but I'm not sure he visits that frequently. He knows a LOT about the production of Purdy brushes.
> 
> ...



 About 18 years ago we had different color ferrules for each brush family. We started changing all of the ferrules to stainless steel. The only family of 10 that doesn’t have stainless is the XL family. 

Thanks, Bruce


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site Bruce! Glad to have someone from Purdy on the site. Thanks for joining!


----------

